# Photo syncing seems to have stoped after migrating LR classic CC to new SS drive on MacBook pro



## DGM (Jul 24, 2019)

I have replaced the HD on a 2011 MacBook Pro with a new 1T SS HD (changed Ram to 16G also). All, files seem to have been migrated and LR works BUT the syncing with LR mobile seems to have stopped at about 3468 photos out of 65,000+. I do have several old catalogs from past versions of LR (6 and classic) in the same spot but am using my most recent cat that was on LR classic CC. Any ideas what is missing? 

Running LR Classic CC , release 8.1 on Max OS 10.13.6.

Should I have merged the older catalogs into one new catalog to go forward? 

DGM


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2019)

Is it running out of RAM, but any chance? First port of call is to update to 8.3, because there were some sync fixes.


----------



## DGM (Jul 28, 2019)

OK back at it again. Still taking for ever to sync with LR mobile (but almost done after 1 day for 68714 pics). Hard to believe it is a RAM issue as I just replaced old 8 Meg RAM with 16 Meg RAM (1333 MHz DDR3 in older 2011 Macbook Pro). Internet speed is 500+ Mbps download. Other applications run fine. I did upgrade to 8.3 LR classic as well. (also Exporting a video of 266 pics takes about a day as well??!! - I think , still waiting for it to finish)

On thought on sync issue is that maybe I just need to delete all Synced data and start again? I am a little unclear about that approach (and nerves). For one, I understand my master pics on my HD will not be touched but what about the "collections" that are on LR classic? I assume those are defined in the catalog I'm using so they will not be changed either. IF I deleted all synced data on cloud and then came back to desktop and selected those collections I wanted on LR mobile is that OK. Time consuming but ?? I'm only starting to make use of LR mobile for editing on the go so I sort of know what collections I want to work on (as well as use for show-and-tell).

FYI, I'm just a run-of-the-mill vacation photographer (retired engineer) that maybe has gone a little overboard.  However, we have had some great vacations and I do not want to lose the pics or the organization that I have attempted to maintain.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi DGM, sorry for the delay in getting back to you. Just moved house! Where are you up to now?


----------

